# Weg von WoW



## Fabsen001 (3. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Ich und ein kumpel wollen weg von wow und uns fällt einfach nichts ein was wir stadessen machen sollen,( hobby und so)
wir  alles schon  miterlebt und wollen endlich davon weg, weil es einfach langweilig wird und der neue patch eh blöd wird.
dumme antworten erwünscht!
also alles was euch an anderen spielen oder so einfällt einfach mal reinschreiben

MFG
Obihörnchen


----------



## Lillyan (3. August 2009)

Dumme Antworten nicht erwünscht. Danke.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Es gibt sicherlich auch dazu mittlerweile eine menge Threads, einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen anstatt immer wieder einen neuen Thread aufmachen....


----------



## Fabsen001 (3. August 2009)

ich hab nichts gefunden desswegen der thread


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2009)

Fabsen001 schrieb:


> Ich und ein kumpel wollen weg von wow und uns fällt einfach nichts ein was wir stadessen machen sollen,( hobby und so)



Tja ihr seid auf Entzug.

Was habt ihr denn vor Wow gemacht? Einfach mal wieder ein Buch lesen, oder sich zum Sport treffen. Ihr müsst halt damit anfangen.


----------



## Razyl (3. August 2009)

Fabsen001 schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gefunden desswegen der thread


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5&hl=Spiele
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...1&hl=Spiele
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&hl=Spiele
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...2&hl=Spiele
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...3&hl=Spiele
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...6&hl=Spiele

Und dort geht es nur erstmal um PC spiele...
den rest kann man sich eigentlich selbst ausdenken....
Rausgehen, Fußball spielen, Sport machen, was lesen... brauchts dafür nen eigenen Thread in einem Forum? ...


----------



## Mefisthor (3. August 2009)

Hobbys muss man sich schon suchen, wir wissen ja ned wie ihr drauf seid oO
Ich damals als ich aufgehört hab Tennis angefangen (was ich schon immer machen wollte) bin rausgegangen um mich mit Leuten zu treffen und hab noch dazu Photoshop und After Effects angefangen. Am besten ne Freundin suchen, dann haste sowieso keine zeit und kein Geld mehr für irgendwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also -> Hirn einschalten -> Welcher Sport könnte gefallen ? Was für ein Hobby könnt ich mir vorstellen zu machen ? 

Wie Razyl Fußball und danach Sport erwähnt, als wär Fußball kein Sport ^^


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Wie Razyl Fußball und danach Sport erwähnt, als wär Fußball kein Sport ^^


Er will damit aussagen das Fußball der Sport schlechthin ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Thread ist mir nicht ganz geheuer Troll und so...


----------



## TheBattery (3. August 2009)

besorgt euch 2 gitarren und LETZ FETZ


----------



## Konov (3. August 2009)

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, entweder Sport oder, wie über mir schonn geschrieben wurde, Musik machen.

Beides eine fordernde Sache, wenn ihr es bis dato nicht gemacht habt.

Und zu zweit macht es umso mehr Spass. Besonders Sport, kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Ich war früher nich besonders sportlich, seit nem knappen Jahr mache ich richtig viel und besonders zu zweit ist es richtig cool.

Also haut rein und bewegt eure Ärsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (3. August 2009)

Wie wärs wen ihr wieder mal was lernt z.b für Schule , Ausbildung oder Algemeinbildung.
In jeder Stadt gibts eine Bücherei anstat sich das Gehirn mit WoW ,Transformas, Wolverine voll zu dröhnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

Freundin suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (3. August 2009)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Freundin suchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wer sie sucht hat doch schon verloren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (3. August 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wer sie sucht hat doch schon verloren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommt halt auf die 2 Typen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ich nehm mal an sie passen ins typische WoW Spieler Bild


----------



## picollo0071 (3. August 2009)

Sucht euch ein Pen & Paper (Dungeons & Dragons, Das schwarze Auge,...) und fangt es an. Macht echt Spass, wenn man mal das Regelbuch verinnerlicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (4. August 2009)

Besorgt euch Alkohol, dann kommt der Spaß und die anderen Aktionen von ganz alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Besorgt euch Alkohol, dann kommt der Spaß und die anderen Aktionen von ganz alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau .. autofahren z.B. ...


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Ihr Leute, die ganzen Leute die hier davor gepostet haben, wenn ihr alle immer so schlau redet, dann würdet Ihr ganz bestimmt nicht mehr hier im Forum sitzen.

So zum Thema: Ich und mein Bruder haben auch mit World of Warcraft aufgehört, es ist einfach, wie du schon gesagt hast, der Patch und einfach nur ausgelutscht. Wir warten selbst auf ein sehr gutes Stratgie-Spiel und halt demnächst auf Diablo 3 und Left 4 Dead 2. Falls es um Reallife sich handelt, was man machen kann, muss jeder selbst wissen.

mfg


----------



## Night falls (4. August 2009)

> Genau .. autofahren z.B. ...


Autofahren, schwimmen gehen, in schwindelerregenden Höhen an Abgründen balancieren... All so Sachen halt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTheHorst2012 (4. August 2009)

Geh Fußball spielen der Classicer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht mal mehr wie ich mit WoW aufgehört habe...es war eigentlich eine Kurzschlussreaktion...und danach kamen die anderen Aktivitäten wie von selbst ;D
Wer suchet, der sucht ewig
Wer nicht sucht, findet schneller ;D


----------



## Harika (4. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal mehr wie ich mit WoW aufgehört habe...es war eigentlich eine Kurzschlussreaktion...und danach kamen die anderen Aktivitäten wie von selbst ;D
> Wer suchet, der sucht ewig
> Wer nicht sucht, findet schneller ;D



Es gibt soviele Hobbies, werdet euch zuerst mal klar was euch so Spass macht. Für Fantasy kann ich euch Warhammer Tabletop empfehlen, Starterset kostet 20 Euro mal fix bemalen wenn es Spass macht grosses Set und Regelbuch kaufen und gegeneinander zocken. Alternativ gehen auch Brettspiele wie Risiko oder Siedler von Catan. 
Ihr könnt auch einen Buchclub gründen und zB ein Buch eurer Wahl lesen und dort besprechen. Inseriert halt in einer Zeitung oder in Fanforen um Mitstreiter zu finden.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. August 2009)

Einen Sport oder Sammelhobby währe gut.

Mache jetzt einen akrobatischen Sport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (4. August 2009)

Ich geh z.Z. in nen Taekwando Club. Macht echt Laune, vor Allem, wenn man sich mit einem oder mehreren Freunden dort anmeldet! 
Macht Spaß und du lernst auch noch wie du dich selbst und Andere verteidigen kannst. (Ich wart ja noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ansonsten mal in die Stadt gehen, in den Park hocken und jeden Anlass der sich anbietet feiern. ^^
Ist ein super Zeitkiller, wenn man an jedem Namenstag von Freunden o.Ä. feiern geht ^^


----------



## Martel (4. August 2009)

Hi, naja ich weiß nicht wie alt ihr seit, aber ich schildere mal wie es bei mir war.

Einen Abend habe ich mich mal wieder gelangweilt in WoW. Also habe ich WoW ausgemacht, und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht. In dem Augenblick wurde mir klar. Ich komme nicht wieder. Das habe ich auch in Ts kund getan. Naja, das übliche: "alle kommen sie wieder " " keine Alternativen" blablup.

Dannach habe ich fest gestellt das 4 1/2 Jahre WoW spuren hinterlassen haben. Paar Kilo mehr, etc. 

Ich habe bei MC Fit angerufen ein Termin für ein Probetraining gemacht. Naja, ich muss zu geben die ersten 2-3 Wochen waren wirklich nicht schön. immer das Gefühl zu haben man wird beobachtet. Allerdings ist da auch das gute das man nach 2-3 Wochen ein bekanntes Gesicht ist und dann andere Leute intressanter sind ^^.

Tja und dann ging alles wie von selbst, 8-10 Kilo verloren, Körperfett schön reduziert, dannach gewechselt in das Bodybuilder Lager und nun komplett von WoW befreit. Wenn ich nun die Wahl hätte zwischen Gewichten und WoW würde Gewichte immer gewinnen


----------



## pnn (4. August 2009)

Gibt doch genug gute SP-Spiele die man so nebenbei spielen kann ... also wenn euch wirklich nichts einfällt und Spass macht.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ist ein super Zeitkiller, wenn man an jedem Namenstag von Freunden o.Ä. feiern geht ^^


Jaja...wie sagt man so schön: 
Man kann auch ohne Spaß Alkohol haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. August 2009)

Ich denke, dass es euch recht wenig bringt, wenn ihr euch von fremden Leuten Freizeitaktivitäten empfehlen lasst. 

Ihr müsst etwas finden, dass euch selbst Spaß macht, sonst bleibt ihr nicht lange dabei. Fragt euch, ob es Dinge gibt, die ihr schon immer mal machen wolltet. 
Jeder hat bestimmte Interessen, denen er aus Zeitgründen meistens nicht nachgehen kann. 
Der eine wollte schon immer mal einen Kochkurs machen, der nächste interessiert sich für Kampfsport, da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten.

Setzt euch zusammen und sprecht darüber, was euch interessieren könnte. Zu zweit macht fast jedes Hobby mehr Spaß, aber dafür solltet ihr euch auch halbwegs einig sein.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

Fabsen001 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich und ein kumpel wollen weg von wow und uns fällt einfach nichts ein was wir stadessen machen sollen,( hobby und so)
> wir  alles schon  miterlebt und wollen endlich davon weg, weil es einfach langweilig wird und der neue patch eh blöd wird.
> dumme antworten erwünscht!
> ...


also ich vermute ja das du ein Forentroll bist und hier die Leute verarschen willst(allein schon der Spruch dumme Antworten erwünscht)...
falls du aber tatsächlich nur ein IQ von einer Scheibe Schwarzbrot hast und allen ernstes nicht weisst was du statt die Zeit in einer virtuellen Welt zu verschwenden im wirklichen Leben machen kannst dann geh in die Politik.die brauchen noch solche Leute die jeden Bezug zur Wirklichkeit verloren haben...


----------



## Davatar (4. August 2009)

- Musik machen (instrumental/Gesang/per Computer)
- Sport machen (siehe dazu die unzähligen Sport-Threads)
- Singleplayer-Games zocken
- Andere Multiplayer-Games zocken
- Brettspiele spielen (ja sowas gibts immernoch und ja sowas wird immernoch gespielt)
- Kartenspiele spielen (Blackjack, Poker, Jass, Hearts, etc oder aber Magic the Gathering, Yugioh und was es nicht alles gibt)
- Schach spielen (braucht ein Bisschen mehr Gehirn)
- Pen & Paper spielen
- Bücher, Zeitschriften, Comics, Wissenschaftsmagazine, Anime, etc lesen
- Filme gucken
- Lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- An die frische Luft gehn (wandern, spazieren, shoppen)
- Sich auf ein Bier in der Kneipe treffen
- Tanzen gehn/lernen
- Ausgehn
- Im In-/Ausland rumreisen
- Sich ne Arbeit suchen
- Sich weiterbilden
- Gärtnern
- Sein Auto tunen
- Lernen wie man näht, strickt, etc
- Sich auf den Fasching vorbereiten
- Poetische Gedichte entwerfen
- Filme drehen
- Fotografieren
- Sonnenbaden (UV-Schutz nicht vergessen!)
- Sinnlosen Müll in irgendwelche Foren schreiben
- Im Internet surfen
- Programmieren lernen
- Eine Stiftung gründen
- Sich einer Hilfsorganisation anschliessen
- Versuchen, die Weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen (auf legale Weise natürlich, damit es nicht gegen die Forenrichtlinien verstösst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- Die Welt retten
- Eine Rakete bauen und zu Pluto schiessen
- Astronaut werden
- Sich der freiwilligen Feuerwehr anschliessen
- Ins Militär gehn (zB Bund, Fremdenlegion, etc)
- Politisch aktiv werden
- Etwas sinnvolles entwickeln/erforschen
- Etwas entwickeln/erforschen mit dem man reich wird
- Etwas entwickeln/erforschen, das die Welt nicht braucht
- In mich (den Postersteller) investieren
- Sich um alte Leute kümmern
- Den Pfadfindern beitreten

...ich glaub die Liste könnt ich ewig weiterschreiben...


----------



## ravenFlasH (4. August 2009)

"sich auf den Fasching vorbereiten"

Den Punkt finde ich am lustigsten!


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> > -- Lernen
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Erlernen von selbstständigen Handeln, erlernen wie man sich eine eigene Meinung bildet - ich glaube nach WOW gibts keine größere Herausforderung als die beiden Sachen.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> erlernen wie man sich eine eigene Meinung bildet



Das scheinst Du ja noch angehen zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das scheinst Du ja noch angehen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf das schmale Brett?



Habs mir hingelegt und bin draufgestiegen. Cool was?


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Habs mir hingelegt und bin draufgestiegen. Cool was?



Ich tippe jetzt du hast bei dem Beitrag dochmal nachgeschaut wo ich mich Beitragsmäßig hier so verewigt habe und der Vorwurf "bäähhh du hast ja keine Ahnung von WOW und quarks nur nach" hat sich etwas in Luft aufgelöst?


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Ich tippe jetzt du hast bei dem Beitrag dochmal nachgeschaut wo ich mich Beitragsmäßig hier so verewigt habe und der Vorwurf "bäähhh du hast ja keine Ahnung von WOW und quarks nur nach" hat sich etwas in Luft aufgelöst?



Ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben, dass Du keine Ahnung von WoW hast.


----------



## Alion (13. Oktober 2009)

hier dürftest du einige Vorschläge finden.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=125923&hl=

Oder einfach mal die Fantasie benutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie sieht den der typische WoW-Spieler für dich aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duck und weg*


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendswo geschrieben, dass Du keine Ahnung von WoW hast.



Also dann nochmal die Frage wie du auf das schmale Brett gekommen bist, da du ja niemals davon ausgegangen bist das ich nur aus völliger Unkenntnis einfach auf ein Vorurteil zu WOW Spielern geschossen habe.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Also dann nochmal die Frage wie du auf das schmale Brett gekommen bist, da du ja niemals davon ausgegangen bist das ich nur aus völliger Unkenntnis einfach auf ein Vorurteil zu WOW Spielern geschossen habe.



Völlige Unkenntnis kommt nie gleichzeitig mit Vorurteilen.
Aber Du hast es ja schon selbst bestätigt, dass Du dich auf ein Vorurteil gestützt hast.


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Völlige Unkenntnis kommt nie gleichzeitig mit Vorurteilen.
> Aber Du hast es ja schon selbst bestätigt, dass Du dich auf ein Vorurteil gestützt hast.



Naja schade üb noch ein wenig bitte ... meld dich mal wenn du die Sache mit dem trollen gelernt hast :-)


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Naja schade üb noch ein wenig bitte ... meld dich mal wenn du die Sache mit dem trollen gelernt hast :-)



Schlechter Abgang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

von wow weg?
ganz einfach
einloggen handelschannel lesen, ungläubig schauen und ausloggen
bei mir hat sich das mit dem wow aufhören i-wie ergeben...hab mich tatsächlich eines tages eingeloggt und gedacht nä kann doch nich sein das du dich jetzt wieder in wow langweilst, hab anschließend all mein gold an meinen bruder geschickt und seitdem nicht mehr eingeloggt
is knapp 2 monate her und ich habs nicht einmal vermisst


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> von wow weg?
> ganz einfach
> einloggen handelschannel lesen, ungläubig schauen und ausloggen
> bei mir hat sich das mit dem wow aufhören i-wie ergeben...hab mich tatsächlich eines tages eingeloggt und gedacht nä kann doch nich sein das du dich jetzt wieder in wow langweilst, hab anschließend all mein gold an meinen bruder geschickt und seitdem nicht mehr eingeloggt
> is knapp 2 monate her und ich habs nicht einmal vermisst



Bei mir wars fast genauso.
Hab mich eines Abends eingeloggt und mal wieder nen Raid hinter mich gebracht, worauf ich eigentlich garkeine Lust hatte ... dann gegen 23 Uhr ausgeloggt und gesagt "Ach komm, is eh nurnoch Langeweile." Account für ordentlich Kohle verkauft, ordentlichen PC gekauft und ich bereue es ebenfalls nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur ein Problem gibt es seit dem: Ich komm mit anderen MMOs nicht wirklich klar ... scheiss WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nichts gegen WoW, ich finde immernoch, dass es sehr gut ist)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bei mir wars fast genauso.
> Hab mich eines Abends eingeloggt und mal wieder nen Raid hinter mich gebracht, worauf ich eigentlich garkeine Lust hatte ... dann gegen 23 Uhr ausgeloggt und gesagt "Ach komm, is eh nurnoch Langeweile." Account für ordentlich Kohle verkauft, ordentlichen PC gekauft und ich bereue es ebenfalls nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



hm ich hab jetz spaß an aion
such dir einfach nen guten kumpel mit dem du zocken kannst dann klappt das auch
mein bruder hat kurz nach mir aufgehört...zwar nicht ganz freiwillig aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


er hatt dann auch mit aion angefangen und wenn man im duo lvlt macht es richtig spaß


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm ich hab jetz spaß an aion
> such dir einfach nen guten kumpel mit dem du zocken kannst dann klappt das auch
> mein bruder hat kurz nach mir aufgehört...zwar nicht ganz freiwillig aber egal
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein normaler MMO Spieler.^^
Ich hasse es, wenn ich nicht alleine Leveln kann. Ich fühl mich da immer so behindert, als ob ich einen Klotz am Bein habe.
Eingeengt irgendwie ... dann muss man immerwieder fragen "Haste das schon?", "Wieviele brauchst Du davon noch?", oder "Welche Quest hast du?". 
Furchtbar ...^^

Nichts gegen Raids, oder mal ab und zu ne Instanz, aber Leveln immer allein ... immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Raids, oder mal ab und zu ne Instanz, aber Leveln immer allein ... immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann such Dir eins indem Du nicht Leveln mußt....


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Dann such Dir eins indem Du nicht Leveln mußt....



Ich liebe das Leveln ... ich mach es halt nur gerne alleine.


----------



## Lexort (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Leveln ... ich mach es halt nur gerne alleine.



Für mich wars eher nervig - gerade in WOW, alles dreht sich mehr oder minder um "Endcontent" und dem jagt man ständig hinterher, da lieber ein Spiel indem man eigentlich von Anfang an überall mitmachen kann wie EVE.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Leveln ... ich mach es halt nur gerne alleine.



nä alleine lvln is mir zu öde^^
dann lieber ein entspanntes schwätzchen über skype und questen


----------



## Shaxul (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist ja hier schon genannt worden, aber ich empfehle trotzdem noch mal: Fangt ein Pen & Paper RPG an. Das schwarze Auge war früher immer ganz gut für Anfänger geeignet, da gibts doch sicher immer noch so Starter-Boxen für ein paar Euro.
Gerade wenn man Fantasy mag (was als Ex-WoWler ja eigtl. der Fall sein müsste) und ein paar Kumpels hat die gerne mitmachen, ist das ein Heidenspass.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. Oktober 2009)

Schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (14. Oktober 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Wie sieht den der typische WoW-Spieler für dich aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja ich sag mal eher "ungepflegt - nicht gestyled" :x


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2009)

Lernt ein Instrument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2009)

Oder fangt mit Warhammer an! (Das Tabletop Spiel net das Online-Game!)


----------



## Squarg (16. Oktober 2009)

Geht arbeiten, dann habt ihr eh keine Zeit mehr zum zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzia (16. Oktober 2009)

Meine Güte, was habt ihr denn den ganzen Tag gemacht...ausser WOW gespielt, was habt ihr davor gemacht, habt ihr gearbeitet?
Wie alt seid ihr...?

Das sind alles fragen die man zuerst mal beantwortet haben müsste um eine Antwort auf euer "Problem" zu geben.....

In diesem Sinne lg die cruzia


----------



## Cruzia (16. Oktober 2009)

aaaach wie sieht der typische WOW Spieler im Gedanken von der Nichtspielenden Allgemeinheit aus??? lass mal überlegen...

Wenn ich mich da so reinversetzen:

Dunkler Raum ^^---PC macht Licht
Davor ein etwas dünnerer ungepflegter Typ der in gekrümmter haltung, mit 4-eckigen Augen auf den Bildschirm start und krampfhaft seine Maus festhält, das Zimmer ist gepflastert mit Pizzakartons und dreckigen Tellern (ausser sie wohnen noch bei mama)
Im raum müffelt es etwas, die einzigen Geräusche sind "uuhs" und "ahhhs" von den Chars wenne irgendwo grade draufgehauen wird und das Hintergrundgedudel ^^...

Und bevor ich heir angegriffen werde, nein ICH stelle mir die nicht so vor, nein ich will niemanden beleidigen, und ja ich spiele selbst, und spiele gerne, und ja ich benutze regelmässig usner BAD ^^

muhaaa...


----------



## advanced08 (18. Oktober 2009)

hmm bei mir war das so ... einfach keine zeit mehr und auch keine lust mehr irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn dann spiel ich lieber eine runde dota oder cs oder chatte ein bissien


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Machs wie ich und lies dich den halben (freien) Tag durch Buffed xD


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt keine dummen fragen nur dumme menschen.



Ich frag mich wieso es leuten schwer fällt mit WoW aufzuhören??? hab von alleine aufgehört weil ich keinen sinn darin seh mir equip zu farmen wo es doch nur wieder nach 1 Jahr ausgetauscht werden muss O_OP.


----------



## Fuuton (19. Oktober 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen fragen nur dumme menschen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich frag mich wieso es leuten schwer fällt mit WoW aufzuhören??? hab von alleine aufgehört weil ich keinen sinn darin seh mir equip zu farmen wo es doch nur wieder nach 1 Jahr ausgetauscht werden muss O_OP.



Gott sei dank is Jeder Mensch anders.


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel jetzt schon ewig kein WoW mehr und ich hab auch kein Verlangen wieder damit anzufangen. Sucht euch halt ein neues Hobby. Macht Sport,lesen,Kurse usw. oder sucht euch ein neues MMO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung das man selbst Schuld ist wenn man spielsüchtig wird. Aber scheinbar waren die TE das nicht also sollten sie keinerlei Probleme haben was neues zu finden.


----------



## Gromma (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann dir nur nen tolles Hobby empfehlen, z.B. Warhammer (40k). Macht Spaß, hast ewige beschäftigung und triffst viele Leute (wenn du regelmäßig irgendwohin gehst zum Spielen).
Ansonsten, nunja, was man halt so macht. Fang an wie ich Weltherrschaftspläne zu schmieden. Manchmal klappts vlt auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (19. Oktober 2009)

kauf dir ne konsole.


----------



## advanced08 (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Machs wie ich und lies dich den halben (freien) Tag durch Buffed xD



denke mal das ist schlimmer als wow ...

da wird man ja bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

